# Benchmark GENTOO vs ALTRE DISTRO

## golaprofonda

 :Cool: 

Salve Ragazzi

Volevo chiedervi se conoscete dei link a dei benchamrk di test che paragonano Gentoo alle altre distro su macchine uguali..

o comunque benchamark di Gentoo confrontata singolarmente con un altra distro (magari con grafici anche  :Smile:  )

ne conoscete? esistono?

----------

## Kernel78

Una volta avevo visto dei confronti su varie distro sulla rivista Linux Magazine, non ricordo nemmeno il mese ...

A che ti serve ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

però è molto a spanne. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273079-highlight-velocit%E0+debian.html

in ogni caso risalta lo spirito con cui secondo me bisogna utilizzare gentoo

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Una volta avevo visto dei confronti su varie distro sulla rivista Linux Magazine, non ricordo nemmeno il mese ...
> 
> A che ti serve ?

 

da mostare ad un amico scettico

----------

## lavish

Allora mostralo anche a me, perchè sono anche io fortemente scettico  :Wink: 

La forza di gentoo non sta nell'ottimizzazione in compilazione, ma nelle USE flags

Io di certo non la uso per avere un boost prestazionale

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Allora mostralo anche a me, perchè sono anche io fortemente scettico 
> 
> La forza di gentoo non sta nell'ottimizzazione in compilazione, ma nelle USE flags
> 
> Io di certo non la uso per avere un boost prestazionale

 

Concordo con te ma non pienamente.

Anche io non cerco in gentoo un aumento delle prestazioni ma una maggior possibilità di controllo del sistema. Penso sia però innegabile che si possa ottimizzare gentoo per ottenere un aumento delle prestazioni rispetto ad altre distro, solamente compilare per il proprio processore aumenta le prestazioni rispetto a compilare per un generico i686.

----------

## xchris

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Penso sia però innegabile che si possa ottimizzare gentoo per ottenere un aumento delle prestazioni rispetto ad altre distro, solamente compilare per il proprio processore aumenta le prestazioni rispetto a compilare per un generico i686.

 

al 90% dei casi le ottimizzazione spinte portano a forti rallentamenti perche' non si conoscono bene i Gcc internals (chi li conosce??  :Laughing: )

Senza contare che poi bisogna valutare diversi aspetti...

grandezza del binario vs prestazioni sottosistema disco.

Magari ottimizzazioni spinte aumentano le dimensioni del binario e i benefici vengono persi perche' magari si dispone di un disco lento.

Gentoo da potenza.

Ma come gli spot insegnano... la potenza non e' nulla senza il controllo  :Laughing: 

ovvero... se non si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo (ottimizzando) non serve spesso a nulla!

Gentoo per me? SOURCE CODE,USEFLAGS

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  Penso sia però innegabile che si possa ottimizzare gentoo per ottenere un aumento delle prestazioni rispetto ad altre distro, solamente compilare per il proprio processore aumenta le prestazioni rispetto a compilare per un generico i686.

 

Secondo me il problema e' stabilire se il gioco vale la candela... magari su un computer nuovo si,... ma compilare tutto su anche un pentium3 non e' tanto piacevole, e l'incremento delle prestazioni non e' cosi' alto. Secondo me gentoo e' in genere piu' veloce delle altre distribuzioni, ma non tanto per le ottimizzazioni. Avete mai visto una crux linux avviarsi? In confronto Windows XP e' una lumaca. 

Motivo? Kernel monolitico, niente hotplug, niente servizi....

Soluzione:

Con gentoo l'installazione la parto da zero e mi compilo tutto con le use che voglio, e non installo pacchetti che non mi servono (o se lo faccio di certo non si aggiungono all'rc di init in automatico).

Riassumerei che i vantaggi di velocita' che gentoo ha sono dati (in percentuali diverse) da:

1) Installazione di solo cio' che ci serve

2) Pochi servizi all'init di default

3) Ottimizzazioni

4) La spinta che viene effettuata poiche' l'utente si crei un buon kernel (che incrementa parecchio le prestazioni).

Quindi concludendo, secondo me, gentoo e' veloce sopratutto perche' siamo noi che decidiamo cosa metterci, e non chi ha creato la distro.

----------

## Kernel78

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Penso sia però innegabile che si possa ottimizzare gentoo per ottenere un aumento delle prestazioni rispetto ad altre distro, solamente compilare per il proprio processore aumenta le prestazioni rispetto a compilare per un generico i686. 
> 
> al 90% dei casi le ottimizzazione spinte portano a forti rallentamenti perche' non si conoscono bene i Gcc internals (chi li conosce?? )

 

Sono d'accordo, non ho mai sostenuto che fosse semplice ottenere dei risultati ma indubbiamente è possibile ottenere prestazioni maggiori da Gentoo rispetto a distro con pacchetti precompilati (anche se non è facile).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Qui paragonano invece Gentoo su diverse macchine:

benchmark between different AMD64 and P4 machines

Era segnalato su: Gentoo Weekly Newsletter: July 18th, 2005

----------

## xchris

un benchmark che fa piacere (sempre che sia onesto)

per qualche anno staro' ancora con Intel (per la spesa fatta 2 anni fa con dual-xeon) ma e' probabile che in futuro  faccia un pensierino ad AMD (che mi sta anche + simpatica  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## federico

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> genere piu' veloce delle altre distribuzioni, ma non tanto per le ottimizzazioni. Avete mai visto una crux linux avviarsi? In confronto Windows XP e' una lumaca. 

 

Scusa ma non capisco, io non ho visto molti windows xp che partono con tutti i servizi che ha la mia gentoo essere piu' veloci...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao ragazzi rieccomi dopo un bel pò di silenzio eh eh eh

Questo thread è interessante, comunque suggerisco un bello sguardo al Jackass Gento project... molto interessanet eh eh eh

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349-highlight-jackass.html

e

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-314985-highlight-jackass.html

e

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345545-highlight-jackass.html

Ciao e buon lavoro  :Very Happy: 

----------

